# Good bead fishing instruction



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Beads are hot for trout and steelhead. This information guide will help with setting up.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

???


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

joekacz said:


> ???











Fishing With Beads: 5 Guide Tips For More Fish


Fishing with beads is a great way to catch more trout and steelhead in rivers. Beads have become very popular are a great alternative to using real fish eggs.




troutandsteelhead.net


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Ten Bears said:


> Fishing With Beads: 5 Guide Tips For More Fish
> 
> 
> Fishing with beads is a great way to catch more trout and steelhead in rivers. Beads have become very popular are a great alternative to using real fish eggs.
> ...


Thanks 😊


----------

